# I had my baby boy. My water broke while at the mall lol



## lilmackate

So after being hospitalized for a week from 36 weeks to 37 weeks to stop labor I was released Sunday the 3rd I had more contractions and pains but never progressed past 4 cm I was 100% effaced though. Well flash forward to Wednesday I had contractions 9 min apart all day but they were tolerable well I went to bed and woke up and they were gone. Needless to say I was frustrated lol so my husband said let's get out today and walk the mall. Welp we were there for about an hour and then I felt a small gush it was weird so I went to the restroom and my liner was full of bloody water. I was like ummm weird I told clay I think my water broke and then felt two more gushes. So we walked quickly back to the car p. I had no more gushes until I got to the car then three more gushes happened. Went straight to l and d and yup it was my water and I was 5 cm dilated and 37 weeks 4 days along. We got tontine hospital at 4:45 and Kash Clayton was born 9:56 pm that evening 8/7/14 :) he weighed 9lbs 4 oz and was 20 1/2 long. I'm so happy and he's such a sweet baby :) pics to follow
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 102


----------



## lilmackate

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 76


----------



## lilmackate

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 69


----------



## lilmackate

:baby:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

He's so adorable! I love the photo with your OH, it's very beautiful!


----------



## Mypreciouskid

He's sooo gorgeous!!! Congrats mama!!!


----------



## angelbump

Ohhh hes just beautiful...well done and a nice healthy weight for 37 weeks x


----------



## VJean

Congrats! He is beautiful! I love his chubby cheeks!

My water has never broke on its own, but I'm terrified of it breaking in public like that!


----------



## lilmackate

It was a crazy feeling but honestly it was more a leak then full on water every where lol my painty liner did all it could lol but I think people were blissfully unaware :)
Also this is baby 4 and the first time my water has ever broken like this.... Totally different labor experience.


----------



## gemstone

Omg! Congrats xx


----------



## Bella12

Congrats! Sounds like you had a quick labor. Enjoy your new little man!:happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations! He is beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## Fruitee

Congratulations he's gorgeous


----------



## momof2tobe

Oooo he's so cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Jaycrew

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## schmetterling

Congratulations!!


----------



## britt0285

Very sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## babydust818

Wow what a healthy sized baby for 37+4! So very handsome. Congrats.


----------



## RinnaRoo

How crazy!! Congrats on your big beautiful guy!!


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats Hun !!!! Wow what a size for 37 weeks glad you didnt go 40/41 weeks he would of been a big one ! 

Enjoy!!!! X


----------



## MollyNorwood

Amazing story, and how amazing is your little man!? Like the others have said- great weight for 37 weeks, and love the pics especially the one with both you and hubs included! LOVE!!! Congratulations :D


----------



## Tigerlilyb

That photo of the 3 of you is adorable :cloud9: Congratulations!


----------



## Pink Sarah

Congratulations, beautiful pics xx


----------



## RileysMummy

Aww congratulations, he's beautiful xx


----------



## auntsas

Awesome!! Congrats


----------



## hopettc3

Congrats!! He's such a cutie! And those are some amazing pics!


----------



## lilmackate

MollyNorwood said:


> Amazing story, and how amazing is your little man!? Like the others have said- great weight for 37 weeks, and love the pics especially the one with both you and hubs included! LOVE!!! Congratulations :D

He is pretty amazing :) and so snugly I'm so happy and he's nursing like a champ. My biggest complaint right now is hemorrhoids ouch!!!!


----------



## Elsa50501

Yay :) Congrats! He's beautiful


----------



## Bevziibubble

He is gorgeous. Congratulations! :)


----------



## glitterfly

Beautiful baby! Congratulations. I hope you are all settling in well together. Xxx


----------



## Eline

Congratulations! He's adorable!


----------



## mara16jade

Congrats!!! And wow, nice big, gorgeous baby. Loved the pictures! <3


----------



## MolGold

Such great pics :) Congrats!


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you he's still a chunk :) 16lbs now


----------



## nilllabean26

lilmackate said:


> Thank you he's still a chunk :) 16lbs now

Any updated pics?


----------



## lilmackate

This is Kash <3 :flower::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nilllabean26

lilmackate said:


> This is Kash <3 :flower::cloud9:

so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he looks a bit like u in your avatar ;) 



p.s u make cute babies...keep em comin lol


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks sweetie! :)


----------

